# To denounce or not?



## saraht73 (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope someone can help. My good friend has been having some issues with a neighbours daughter regarding parking on the street. To explain, the street where she lives has very limited parking, she lives in a side road which has no parking, so when she returns home its always a struggle to find anywhere close to her house. She has two small children, so obviously she will park as close to her house as she can. The street has no parking restrictions or reserved spaces. A month or so ago she parked outside her neighbours ( the houses are terraced), When she returned to her car, someone had sprayed something over her car, she thought it was a prank and thought nothing of it. In the meantime there was some nasty words from the neighbours daughter about her parking there.Time passed by and then the next time she parked near the same spot, she returned to the car to find dog poo on her car. Then last week after parking in the same spot, she returned to her car to find that it had been badly keyed. She went to speak to her neighbour(the father) who was calm and was listening but the daughter turned up, saw my friend talking to the father and starting screaming and hurling abuse at my friend. It was at this point the father realised that his daughter was the culprit. Should she denounce them or try something else?


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

saraht73 said:


> I hope someone can help. My good friend has been having some issues with a neighbours daughter regarding parking on the street. To explain, the street where she lives has very limited parking, she lives in a side road which has no parking, so when she returns home its always a struggle to find anywhere close to her house. She has two small children, so obviously she will park as close to her house as she can. The street has no parking restrictions or reserved spaces. A month or so ago she parked outside her neighbours ( the houses are terraced), When she returned to her car, someone had sprayed something over her car, she thought it was a prank and thought nothing of it. In the meantime there was some nasty words from the neighbours daughter about her parking there.Time passed by and then the next time she parked near the same spot, she returned to the car to find dog poo on her car. Then last week after parking in the same spot, she returned to her car to find that it had been badly keyed. She went to speak to her neighbour(the father) who was calm and was listening but the daughter turned up, saw my friend talking to the father and starting screaming and hurling abuse at my friend. It was at this point the father realised that his daughter was the culprit. Should she denounce them or try something else?


Difficult as she has to live with the neighbours and it's hard to prove who it actually was. She needs to take photos of the damage, and hopefully they will see her doing it, and tell the neighbours that if it happens again she will denounce them. Sounds like the father might be the best one to deal with his daughter.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Without proof your friend is surely up a dead end street without anywhere to park. However, that said, she could put a sign on the car stating the car is under surveillance ie 'grabacion en progres' which might make her think twice about vandalising the car. 

I take it darling daughter wants to park her car outside her parents house. Does she live there? Or is she visiting? 
Does the Ajuntament have any parking restrictions, ie, persons living within the street have priority or the like?
Does your friend have any witnesses to the damage being done. 

If worse came to the worse she could 'Denuncia' the crap out of the daughter, but as to whether it will do any good who the heck knows especially if she can only say she believes it was her that damaged the car instead of prove it, ie, witness or a film of her doing her stuff.

Saying that, the Father may be the route to go down. 

Oh by the way, Ebay has some very tasty car surveillance stuff for sale starting from as little as a tenner to the skies the limit. They range from either motion activated or will record from the time friend parks up till she gets back in the car. 
Now from what I understand of Catalan law and it could be the same in Spain who the heck knows you have to warn people there are cameras filming them for it to be admissable in any court case. Hence the sign in the car warning this car is under surveillance. The cameras are unobtrusive and come in the guise of teddys, to a pair of crappy looking sunglasses to a key fob. 

So if your friend wants to catch darling daughter at it, and she can afford to buy the likes as described above then I would do it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My two penn'rth, for what it's worth is to speak to the father (sort of nice, like) and mention that you are getting fed up with having your car vandalised and you have spoken to the Guardia. They have told you to get evidence so you are thinking of putting a surveillance device in place to film the culprit(s) in the act and denounce them. If he happens to see or hear anything, perhaps, he'd be kind enough to let you know. Don't forget to put the same story around to your other neighbours so that it looks a little less pointed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I know what I'd do - and I used to think I wasn't like that  maybe Spain has changed me (?)


----------

